# Lava flip



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Awesome, please keep posting, motors and all.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

I will be forever grateful for Hatch River Expeditions, they are amazing and helped us out after a flip in Hance, we were back on the river in no time! After our flip in Lava I was looking for them but alas they were no where in sight HAHA! I love those J-rigs, thanks for having our backs in the canyon.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yardsells said:


> I know, I know, enough with the motor rig videos but this one has kayakers, oar boats (Maravias), and motor rigs (Hyside) working together...
> 
> We leapfrogged this group since Shinumo Creek and happen to show up at Lava together.
> 
> ...


That passenger didn't highside at all.
"They just don't make passengers like they used to."

Great work on the reflip!


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

MT4Runner said:


> That passenger didn't highside at all.
> "They just don't make passengers like they used to."
> 
> Great work on the reflip!


Haha!!! Isn't that a Georgie quote?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah--from the Emerald Mile.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

The guy on the sticks did not T up to that lateral wave at all. May not have made a difference because of part of the wave cycle he hit it at. Breaking waves up stream onto your boat are always a bad thing IMHO.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

jamesthomas: "Breaking waves up stream onto your boat are always a bad thing IMHO"

But great for spectators!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jamesthomas said:


> The guy on the sticks did not T up to that lateral wave at all. May not have made a difference because of part of the wave cycle he hit it at. Breaking waves up stream onto your boat are always a bad thing IMHO.


True enough. The first boat hit the peak of the wave, and didn't appear to have a lot of momentum--but the T up made a clean run.



yardsells said:


> jamesthomas: "Breaking waves up stream onto your boat are always a bad thing IMHO"
> 
> But great for spectators!


:

yardsells, BTW, I really liked the multiple camera views. Great edit.


----------

